# Mamata Bannerjee thinks talk shows are similar to pornography



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 27, 2013)

TNN said:
			
		

> *BURDWAN/KOLKATA*: Unable to handle the rebuff from Kamduni villagers, chief minister Mamata Banerjee launched an unprecedented attack on intellectuals on Thursday, saying TV talks shows were fielded by "rogue" channels and a section of the panelists were "associated with pornography".
> 
> ...[for more click on source link]...



Source: Times of India


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 27, 2013)

this is way old news..

anyway, to people living in WBengal, you should get out ASAP. 

i myself am going out.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 27, 2013)

Why I would not leave bengal,

1>Its exciting everyday
2>Something new always happening here
3>Har roj ek naya twist, ek naya drama
4>We've a very vibrant minister who has put Bengal again on the nation scanner
5>New rules everyday, so we do not bother obeying any of them. We know its gonna change tomorrow.
6>We get to be praised by govt. for smoking and chewing gutka. 
7>There are definite instructions of compensation for dying of consuming country liquor, dying due to rape and other such incidents.

etc


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 27, 2013)

its a good think you make a joke of it, but in the long run, its like Titanic. Brand Bengal is sinking.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 27, 2013)

Brand Bengal?! What's that?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 27, 2013)

you know how NaMo is like a brand of Gujrat??

same for Brand Bengal. from an industry/job creation perspective.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 27, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> you know how NaMo is like a brand of Gujrat??
> 
> same for Brand Bengal. from an industry/job creation perspective.



Dude, I was being sarcastic...


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 27, 2013)

oh and i thought you didnt know about it


----------



## Flash (Jun 27, 2013)

We can soon expect Didi Vs Modi..


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 27, 2013)

^i'd blindly support modi.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 28, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> this is way old news..
> 
> anyway, to people living in WBengal, you should get out ASAP.
> 
> i myself am going out.



Ooh, on the contrary I am going to Kolkata in 2 days time. What possible dangers I could face there ? And what to visit this Sunday ?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 28, 2013)

possible danger: being a girl. 

the usuals: victoria memorial, howrah bridge blah blah..


----------



## Revolution (Jun 28, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> possible danger: being a girl.



So,being a boy no problem at all ?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 28, 2013)

Revolution said:


> So,being a boy no problem at all ?



Well, you could get mugged if you decide to loiter around the seedier and/or shadier parts of town 

And as long as you're not out in the dark when the streets are 99% deserted, there should not be any problems.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 28, 2013)

just a query wanted to ask...some time back i had gone to kolkata with my family and when i was in a cab, we stopped at a red signal,all of a sudden some music starts playing during the red signal..my dad told me it was rabindra sangeet installed on every signal..is that thing still there..heard it was govt sponsored...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 28, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> just a query wanted to ask...some time back i had gone to kolkata with my family and when i was in a cab, we stopped at a red signal,all of a sudden some music starts playing during the red signal..my dad told me it was rabindra sangeet installed on every signal..is that thing still there..heard it was govt sponsored...



Yes that is true. Stupid CM wants rabindrasangeet in every crossing 

Its not implemented everywhere though.


----------



## icebags (Jun 28, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> Ooh, on the contrary I am going to Kolkata in 2 days time. What possible dangers I could face there ? And what to visit this Sunday ?



danger: rs500 fine if spitting @metro.
visit: heritage tram journey / heli joyride. u can bookticket from wb tourism site.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 28, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Yes that is true. Stupid CM wants rabindrasangeet in every crossing
> 
> Its not implemented everywhere though.



LOL..but is it true that it is coming out of govt's money...how could govt argue in favour of using tax payer's money to play rabindra sangeet in signals... 
Infact what is the point of having this in signals??For patriotism or something...


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 28, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> LOL..but is it true that it is coming out of govt's money...how could govt argue in favour of using tax payer's money to play rabindra sangeet in signals...
> Infact what is the point of having this in signals??For patriotism or something...



Because she wanted it! Simple. 

b/w Raj Thakrey is very much inspired by her but can't keep up with her!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 28, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> LOL..but is it true that it is coming out of govt's money...how could govt argue in favour of using tax payer's money to play rabindra sangeet in signals...
> Infact what is the point of having this in signals??For patriotism or something...


Not quite. It's because she likes Rabindrasangeet a little too much.

This is nothing compared to recommending people to smoke after increasing taxes on cigarettes so that she could raise money to help the most needy of the saradha scam victims.

Why on earth should the general public suffer? And what about environmental norms?

Most retarded CM ever.



rhitwick said:


> Because she wanted it! Simple.
> 
> b/w Raj Thakrey is very much inspired by her but can't keep up with her!



I think Bannerjee did her Maa Mati Manush campaign after Thakeray's Sons of Soil BS.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 29, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Because she wanted it! Simple.
> 
> b/w Raj Thakrey is very much inspired by her but can't keep up with her!



LOL yeah i bet..raj thackeray needs to catch up now...


----------



## Revolution (Jun 29, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Well, you could get mugged if you decide to loiter around the seedier and/or shadier parts of town
> 
> And as long as you're not out in the dark when the streets are 99% deserted, there should not be any problems.



I'm afraid gay political goons too.
I don't want to be a victim like all other girls/women.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 29, 2013)

Revolution said:


> I'm afraid gay political goons too.
> I don't want to be a victim like all other girls/women.



Nothing will happen. Chill! Just don't drink booze or "party all night" 'kay?


----------



## Flash (Jun 29, 2013)

and don't wear shorts


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 29, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> and don't wear shorts



I wear shorts all the time


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 30, 2013)

mamata bonnerjee is a crack addicted autard.
she is supported by meth-smoking junkies who are completely paranoid.
she only takes advice from a white mouse that has been on pot for an hour.


----------



## Flash (Jun 30, 2013)

^ If didi were in tdf, you would be in jail for that comment..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 30, 2013)

You bongs have the most retarded CM ever....
A Paranoid,Dictator-like CM 



I don't live in Bengal btw


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 30, 2013)

b/w, if anyone of you ever wondered how would it be living in the time of Md. Bin Tughlak the famous mad king of India, you can make a tour of Bengal for 1 month.


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 1, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> b/w, if anyone of you ever wondered how would it be living in the time of Md. Bin Tughlak the famous mad king of India, you can make a tour of Bengal for 1 month.



  Ha ha ha ...LOL ..


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 1, 2013)

All you guys are maoist hahaha


----------



## ico (Jul 2, 2013)

She's an idiot.

Closing this thread. Nothing really to discuss about this dumb lady.


----------

